# Renewal of expired Resident Return Visa



## canguro (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm seeking some advice about an expired Resident Return Visa. I was granted permanent residency on the basis of a de facto relationship with an Australian in January 2008. We had lived together for a year in Australia before the visa was granted and then I continued to live and work there for another year and a half before deciding to return to Europe. I have now been in Europe for 3 years and 7 months.
My boyfriend and I (the same Australian national that I was with when the de facto spouse visa was granted in Jan 2008) are now thinking of returning to Australia later this year. The problem is that I have only just realised that the visa label in my passport expired last month.
I am therefore confused about my current status and how easy it will be to get a new visa label. Am I correct in thinking that I haven't actually lost the permanent residency and that I just need to apply for a new visa label?
Does anybody know whether this is just a simple admin formality or whether I have to apply again for residency?
Any help or guidance would be very much appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You'll need to apply for a Resident Return Visa either in person or by post at the nearest Australian embassy. Since you did not live in Australia for 2 years (out of the past 5) you won't be eligible for a 5 year RRV and you'll likely be assessed for either a 1 year or 3 month RRV. You will need to provide evidence of "substantial business/cultural/employment/personal ties" to Australia, such as proof of your de facto relationship with your Australian partner, and any other ties you may have (such as Australian bank accounts, investments, job offers etc).


----------

